# Walnut coffee table



## Dennis Ford (Aug 20, 2013)

[attachment=29656][attachment=29657]This was made for a friend, he supplied the wood (with extra!). I mostly do turning and there was some turning in the base of this. It is about four feet across the wide points. The base is 18" diameter at the bottom. There must be some extra wax in a few voids, did not notice that until after taking picture. Comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 20, 2013)

Beautiful chunk of wood and nice use of it.........


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome!


----------

